# Turkey  Hatch - Looks Slim



## Ronnie Addis (Jul 4, 2005)

Took a break from the house this weekend (almost through with it, thank God) and got out in the woods for awhile. During the past few weeks and today I have saw several hens without any chicks at all. Nice full grown brood hen feeding around without a single small poult. 
  I know the weather hasn't been exactly what you want for young turkeys but with all the coyote tracks and the live ones I have caught a glimpse close to home proably has contributed more to a poor turkey hatch than the weather. Anyone seeing a good hatch for the mountains of north Ga? 

 Moving day in about two weeks, hope to spend more time with ya'll after we get settled in our new home.


----------



## Kdog (Jul 5, 2005)

Good to hear from you again Ronnie.       It's been a while.  Sorry about the low count on poults, but glad to hear the house is coming along.  Looking forward to hearing from you again, and seeing some more photos.

Kdog


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 5, 2005)

Great to see that ole familiar name around the fire again. I was just wondering about you the other day.  Shoot me a pm and let me know how everything is going.  

It is looking the same at the farm in Oglethorpe County.  I saw a few hens this weekend and none had poults.  This is 3 years in a row for us and the flock is in pitiful shape.


----------



## leo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Hey Ronnie*

welcome back to the fire  

Miss your pictures


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 5, 2005)

Welcome back Ronnie.... Was thinking about you the other day when a friend of mine was telling me about going up to Hiawasse..

Havn't seen much for young polts this year either... Im hoping there just hiding lol...

Get that camera out and remind me of what it looks like in Gods country when you get time..

Jason


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 5, 2005)

*Slim Hatch*

Greetings Ronnie!!  We've wondered what was keeping you occupied.  Kinda thought you might have been gored by an Buffalo.

It is a sign of prosperity if you are able to undertake building a house.  Congrats to you.  Don't wait too long to surface and have your say.  Your observations are always enlightening.

Haven't seen any poults in North Central Ga, course I have pretty close to the house for some time now.

Vernon


----------



## Steven Farr (Jul 5, 2005)

Believe it or not, Ronnie has sold all of his bison.  I need to get up there and see how things are progressing Ronnie.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 6, 2005)

hurry back ronnie, you were missed!
done made my day to see an ol familiar name!


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jul 6, 2005)

welcome back how is the buffloe.post some pic.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jul 6, 2005)

Good to hear from you Ronnie. I have not seen any poults nor hens . We need a few hens . I saw a duck yesterday with several ducklings. I didn't get close enough to see what kind of duck it was. I don't think it was wood duck though.


----------



## broadhead (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Ronnie! Glad you are back. You photos  and comments are missed. 
The poults around Screven seem to have done well. I've seen quite a few in the various places that I hunt. Big broods.
 Tom Borck's dad was out for a walk yesterday and the dog flushed at least forty birds. There were two or three hens and  a bunch of poults. He said he couldn't count them all.
Broadhead


----------



## satchmo (Jul 16, 2005)

*poults*

I have a 900 acre lease in chattooga county and we seem to have had a bumper crop of turkeys this year. Lots of hens with poults. Lots of quail too That is not what I expected on this tract. Does anyone have huntable population of quail in n/w georgia?


----------



## sgsjr (Jul 17, 2005)

Its the ACORN crop!!!  I swear, there is a poult behind every tree but you cant see them for the acorn crop.  The same crop that hid all the deer.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 20, 2005)

*Hey Ronnie,*

Glad to see you on Woodys again. I was up in Batesville last week and went by Batesville Junction. I was not sure if you had moved yet so I did not want to drop by your house unannounced. I did see three deer in the pasture that the buffalo were in. I saw that the buffalo were gone. What are you up to these days?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 1, 2005)

*acorn crop?*



			
				sgsjr said:
			
		

> Its the ACORN crop!!!  I swear, there is a poult behind every tree but you cant see them for the acorn crop.  The same crop that hid all the deer.



I hope I this does'nt sound too stupid ,but what does hiding behind an acorn crop mean?  I've never seen an acorn crop hide any deer .Mayby some areas have too much hard mast that the deer did,nt have to run the country to get enough acorns. But a good mast crop is the beez neez to me.


----------

